# 9mm revolver?



## bot (Oct 14, 2006)

Do any of you know if anybody is making new 9mm revolvers that I can purchase?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know of anybody that is making one off hand. The S&W M-547 is out of production and is a high dollar collectors item now. I think Taurus makes one. The model was 605 I think. Don't really remember for sure though. Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

AFAIK, Taurus is the only company making a 9mm revolver currently. Ruger made the Service Six and the SP101 in 9mm, at one time. In addition to the K-frame 547, S&W also made the J-frame 940. There was also the Medusa, a K-frame conversion that would shoot any cartridge that was anywhere close to 38 caliber: 9mm Parabellum, 9mm Bergman-Bayard, .380 ACP, .38 Super -- just about anything.
http://www.kitsune.addr.com/Firearms/Revolvers/Medusa_Model_47.htm
S&W used the Medusa extraction system in the Model 547.

What are you looking for? An ankle gun to back up your main sidearm? A survivalist/ammo scrounging gun? A caliber-compatible gun for a novice family member?


----------



## bot (Oct 14, 2006)

*thx*

Thanks for all the helpful info. I just wanted to have an auto and a revolver thats shoots ths same ammo. 9mm is of course so cheap to buy in bulk its not such a big strain on the wallet. Im off now to check out the guns you mentioned, thanks again.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe Ruger is still making their Blackhawk cowboy-style single-action revolver in .38/.357 caliber, with a second cylinder in 9mm (it's called the Blackhawk Convertible). Super-durable, very versatile with three different calibers, fully adjustable sights, and (on the downside) a bit heavy.

Great for hunting/range/sport/informal target shooting; not-so-good for personal defense.


----------

